
Paraplegics learn to walk after years with the help of VR and exoskeletons - ENadyr
http://qz.com/757516/paraplegics-are-learning-to-walk-again-with-virtual-reality/
======
afarrell
I wonder how expensive it would be to build a patch that someone who suffered
from excessive tension in a certain muscle could stick on, say, their lower
back which would detect the level of tension. Then, using a bluetooth
connection and an iPhone game, they could train themselves to become better at
consciously relaxing that muscle.

~~~
dmxt
Doesn't bluetooth have delay that would be nuisance to walking?

~~~
alexwilde
Bluetooth 4.0 maxes out at around 25Mbps. Bluetooth 5.0 is supposed to double
that speed. As far as latency, that should depend on how far away the devices
are from each other and how quick the movement is from device to device. You
would encounter the same issues with wifi, but 802.11 ac allows for 500Mbps
for a single link and up to 1Gbps for multiple links.

------
jobigoud
The bit about regaining bladder and bowel control is particularly interesting
as this wasn't part of the thing the exoskeleton would have simulated.

~~~
ENadyr
Yeah, the resiliency of the organic body is impressive. I would hazard a guess
that similar therapy for stroke rehabilitation could be even more effective if
one were able to actuate the hand like researchers in the OP have done with
the legs. So far I've only seen therapy that is essentially VR equivalent of
mirror box therapy
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/278157406_Reinforce...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/278157406_Reinforcement-
Induced_Movement_Therapy_A_novel_approach_for_overcoming_learned_non-
use_in_chronic_stroke_patients) I think I'm going to put an OpenEEG setup
together...

------
Mz
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270477)

~~~
ENadyr
Ah, sorry for the double post, didn't see it originally!

~~~
Mz
No big. Just more evidence that luck and timing are huge factors as to what
hits the front page.

